# [SOLVED] lpr: Error - no default destination available.

## jansk

Hello,

I set up my network printer with CUPS. It works fine from Firefox, Acrobat Reader etc. but it doesn't work from command line.

I get the following message:

```
 

$ lpr

lpr: Error - no default destination available.

$ lpstat -hlocalhost -p -d

printer EPSON_LP-8700PS3_133.5.123.11 is idle.  enabled since Tue 27 Mar 2007 12:39:52 PM JST

no system default destination

```

How to set "default destination" ?

My /etc/printcap is as follows:

```

# This file was automatically generated by cupsd(8) from the

# /etc/cups/printers.conf file.  All changes to this file

# will be lost.

EPSON_LP-8700PS3_133.5.123.11|EPSON LP-8700PS3:rm=localhost:rp=EPSON_LP-8700PS3_133.5.123.11:

```

JanLast edited by jansk on Thu Apr 19, 2007 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

Go to http://localhost:631/printers and click on "Set As Default" for the printer.

----------

## jansk

A good one  :Wink: 

Thanks, I overlook the "Set As Default" button ... instead I was hacking my file system upside down   :Embarassed: 

Jan

----------

## wynn

I find I only see things that I know are there   :Shocked: 

----------

